# Summary of ND Wildlife Violations and other stuff WOW!!



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Some interesting numbers!!

Hats off to the North Dakota Conservation Officers!!

*SUMMARY OF VIOLATIONS - JULY 1, 2003 TO JUNE 30, 2004**BIG GAME (GUN)*
Hunting without a license 11
No general game license and habitat stamp 4
Using another's license 7
Failure to carry license on person 5
Failure to sign or affix stamp 7
Shining (using artificial light) 6
Illegal possession/taking 26
Unlawful transportation 3
Aiding in concealment of unlawful game 5
Exceeding limit 1
Hunting in closed season 2
Hunting in wrong unit or closed area 11
Failure to tag game 38
Kill wrong species or sex 9
Use of motor vehicle off established trail 48
Harassing game with motor vehicle 12
Hunting on posted land without permission 32
Hunting before/after legal hours 6
Failure to accompany/transport other's game 2
Failure to wear fluorescent orange 5
Gratis hunter hunting off described land 2
Other big game violations 18
*Total 260*

*BIG GAME (BOW)*
Failure to carry license on person 2
Failure to sign or affix stamp 1
Failure to tag game 2
Using motor vehicle off established trail 3
Failure to wear fluorescent orange during gun season 1
*Total 9*

*UPLAND GAME*
Hunting without small game license 9
Failure to carry license on person 9
Failure to sign or affix stamp 3
Using gun holding more than three shells 25
Illegal possession or taking 12
Unlawful transportation 1
Exceeding limit 8
Hunting in closed season 7
Hunting in closed area 1
Failure to leave identification of sex on game 20
Killing wrong species or sex 3
Using motor vehicle off established trail 24
Hunting on posted land without permission 21
Hunting before/after legal hours 2
Failure to accompany/transport other's game 1
Failure to tag turkey 2
Gratis hunter hunting off described land 1
Other upland game violations 16
*Total 165*

*MIGRATORY BIRDS*
Hunting without nonresident/small game license 1
Failure to carry license on person 25
Failure to sign or affix stamp 1
Using shotgun with more than three shells 12
Illegal possession/taking 3
Exceeding limits 22
Hunting in closed season 6
Failure to leave identification of sex on game 32
Kill wrong species or sex 4
Wanton waste 4
Harassing game with a motor vehicle 1
Hunting on posted land without permission 4
Hunting before/after legal hours 14
Steel shot violation 19
Hunting without federal waterfowl stamp 6
Other migratory bird violations 5
*Total 159*

*FURBEARER*
Hunting/trapping without a license 4
Use or possession of illegal snares 1
Illegal possession or taking 11
Harassing furbearers with a motor vehicle 9
Hunting/trapping on posted land without permission 1
Other furbearer violations 5
*Total 31*

*FISHING*
Fishing without a license 93
Unlicensed fish house 9
Using another's license 1
Failure to carry license on person 73
Use more than legal numbers of hooks per pole/line 2
Illegal method of taking fish 8
Aid in unlawful concealment of game 3
Exceeding limit 30
Fishing in closed area 2
Taking undersized/oversized fish 4
Failure to remove fish house 1
Depositing fish/fish parts on shore 1
Possession of/fishing with illegal bait 5
Failure to attend lines 5
Fishing with excessive lines 33
Paddlefish/pallid sturgeon violations 9
Other fish, frog, turtle, clam violations 23
*Total 302*

*BOATING*
Use of unlicensed or unnumbered boat 78
Unlicensed boat rental 2
Operating without lights at night 23
Inadequate number of personal floatation devices 138
No observer while towing skier 75
Failure to report boating accident 3
Operating boat under influence/when intoxicated 6
Reckless or negligent operation 19
Other prohibited/hazardous operations 54
Other boating violations 32
*Total 430*

*January 2005 ND Outdoors 9*
MISCELLANEOUS
Failure to register snowmobile/ATV 15
Shining wildlife 8
Loaded firearm 85
Fleeing 6
Use of illegal firearm 1
440 yard violation 34
Killing or possession of harmless birds 3
Juvenile afield with firearm 1
Wildlife management area violation 30
Hunting in federal refuge/parks 4
Minor in possession of alcohol 69
Possession of controlled substance 6
Possession of drug paraphernalia 2
Hunting while intoxicated 1
No guide/outfitter license 2
No taxidermist license 3
Misrepresentation in license application 53
Purchasing hunting license without safety course 6
Hunting for another 1
Failure to appear on citation 8
Littering public areas/waters 51
Shooting preserve violiatons 3
Hunting without a license 2
Other ND Game and Fish violations 33
Non-ND Game and Fish violations 49
*Total 476*

*TOTAL CITATIONS STATEWIDE 1,832*
*2003 LICENSES AND PERMITS ISSUED*
Resident Nonresident
Fishing 45,127 7,674
Husband/Wife Fishing 16,773 2,199
Senior Citizen Fishing 11,580
Disabled Fishing 497
Short-Term Fishing
7-Day 7,618
3-Day 18,187
Paddlefish Tags 2,456 644
Commercial Tags 19
Retail Bait Vendor 254
Wholesale Bait Vendor 33 10
Fish Hatchery 4
2003 Boat Registrations 6,775
(Second year of 3-year decal)
Boat Rentals 19
General Hunting 59,846 45,846
Small Game Hunting 30,209 28,687
Combination License 42,714
Waterfowl Hunting 26,066
Furbearer Hunting/Trapping 13,544 1,718
Fur Buyer (2002-03) 31 1
Nongame Hunting 1,218
Deer Gun Hunting 112,321 2,537
Deer Gun Hunting (Gratis) 12,832 104
Deer Bowhunting 13,790 1,609
Pronghorn Gun Hunting 1,021
Pronghorn Gun Hunting (Gratis) 609
Pronghorn Bowhunting 1,141 90
Moose Hunting 128
Moose Hunting
(Preferential Landowner) 16
Elk Hunting 236
Elk Hunting
(Preferential Landowner) 40
Bighorn Sheep 4
Turkey Hunting (Spring) 3,440
Turkey Hunting (Fall) 8,535
Turkey Hunting (Gratis Spring) 336
Turkey Hunting (Gratis Fall) 574
Habitat Stamp 105,692
Shooting Preserve 33
Fishing/Hunting Guide 458
Taxidermist 149
Falconry 2
Scientific Collector 41

*2004 SPECIAL BIG GAME LICENSES*
Licenses Available Applications Received
Moose 135 13,224
Elk 219 12,052
Bighorn 4 8,338

*FINANCIAL STATEMENT*
July 1, 2003 to June 30, 2004
Income $22,847,866.66
Expenses $21,841,681.44
FUND BALANCES, FIXED ASSETS AND LONG-TERM DEBT
Game and Fish General Fund $25,755,627.58
Habitat and Depredation Fund $169,156.94
Nongame Wildlife Fund $77,237.38
TOTAL ALL FUNDS $26,002,057.90
FIXED ASSETS $19,813,879
DEPARTMENT NET WORTH $45,815,936.90


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW is right....


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW - Wonder O' What are new Director is going to do about this? :-?


----------



## Bonham (May 24, 2004)

Not bad numbers if you do the math. I calculated that there were 129185 big game gun licenses. Deer+Pronghorn+Elk+Moose. There were 260 total big game gun violations 260/129185=.002 or .2% Pick your own interest and do the math yourself and then make a decision as to what is going on in our outdoors. Conclusion #1- Big game hunters for the most part are doing a great job. I would be willing to bet that some violators were written up for more that one violation making that % even less. (I realize that most hunters also have more than one license, so that will make the % of violators rise) Conclusion #2 - Enforcement needs to be better if our wardens are only catching that many.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Number of serious violations look pretty low, but it would be great to have even less. One of the biggest factors in my opinion is that the penalties are not nearly severe enough. A lot of these people are probably not even afraid of getting caught in the first place because it's going to be a slap on the wrist. I would like to see us more like Minnesota in that respect...they take guns, vehicles, boats, ect...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

85 citations were issued for carrying a loaded gun in a vehicle! In my opinion if 85 were cited how many other people are doing it and getting away with it. Shows how many stupid people are out there and how little they respect they have for the power of the weapons they carry. This to me is one of the more stupid things that people seem to be doing on a common basis. I don't know what the fine is for their stupidity but it probably should be higher than what it is because to me this is a very serious infraction. How dumb can you be!!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Out of all my years hunting, we have run into one warden. How many are getting away with murder?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

7 years hunting a in ND benn checked one time during the spring snow season VERY thourghly wich was fine he was just doing his job and have been only been checked one time in MN in 23 years .. I feel we need more CO's in all states enforcing the laws....


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

A few years ago I lost my wallet while hunting, so now I leave it in my truck. Is that considered a violation? I have been checked by a game warden about every year and they have never said any thing about this.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ND Decoy

If your hunting license is in it you are in violation of the law.

Although the numbers will paint different pictures for different people they do however show a very small percentage of the total hunting public as violating the laws. Good news bad news? Is the number that low due to the small percentage ratio that we have with Game Wardens vs. hunting public.

I have a great deal of respect for anyone that works at a job where they knows full well that most everyone they stop is armed with potential deadly force.

Publishing these numbers in a way could be counter productive because the violators can see that their chances of being caught are very minimal.

Call the Report All Poachers number when you see a violation. Help those that are out there putting it on the line. And lets do what ever we can to support the idea of getting more Game Wardens out there.

I would hope the percentages will not climb if we do a better job of calling the RAP line and getting more enforcement. Hope is one thing, reality is reality, IMO the percentages will climb.

The numbers above all tell a story, give some answers and add clarity to other questions. Take some time to digest them and lets hear what you think.

Bob


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I thought that you had a period of time to produce your it.

I started doing this because I lost my wallet in the bad lands. I was only 18 or 19 and ran out there by myself to fill my deer tag. I looked for ever for that damn thing and could not find it. My biggest problem was that I needed to by gas to get home. I got to Belfield called home and my dad paid for my gas over the phone with his credit card. He rubbed it in for along time.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ND Decoy

Here is the ND Century Code as it pertains to your situation.

*20.1-03-27. Licenses to be carried on person - Licenses to be shown officers upon demand - Penalty.*

Any person holding a hunting, trapping, or fishing license required under this title shall carry the license on that person's person when hunting, trapping, or fishing. Upon the request or demand of the director, the deputy director, any game warden, or any police officer, that person shall show the license *immediately* to the officer making the request or demand. Any person who violates this section is guilty of a class 2 noncriminal offense.

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Do you still have to carry it if you are noodling......

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Just hand them the Cat and tell them you will be right back after you get a towel out of the car. Or maybe after seeing the size of some of those Cats you could ask him for help to pull you out of its mouth!

:beer:

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Do you still have to carry it if you are noodling......
> 
> :beer:


Nice!! :lol: :lol:

That one caught my eye as well, having your license on person is a moneymaker period. I've been checked many times over the last recent years and have never had my license on me but have had it close by. No citations.

Must be my charming personality and worldly looks that get me a pass!! :wink:

The myth was you had 24 hours to produce it after you had been checked.


----------

